# February SMF Challenge- Soap dough



## newbie (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello all.

Welcome to the February SMF Challenge- Soap dough!

You must use soap dough for this challenge.

You must manipulate the dough with your hands to create something with it. You can use it to sculpt something, like a bear or a swan and have it be entirely 3-D. You can sculpt something that will be placed on top of your soap. You can use it to create something that will be embedded in a soap, as the entire design or part of the design. You can use it like polymer clay to make an element, or to make a pattern. You can create an entire bar of soap if you would like. The rule in its essence is that you must make something from soap dough and it is free rein!

You may use tools while making your soap, like a rolling pin, picks, skewers, things to make a nice indent, blades to get a clean cut. You may use one of my favorites, a Play-doh Fun Factory. You may use an extruder. You may NOT just press dough into a mold to get a shape and call it a day.

This is extremely free in terms of what you would like to create. Think as creatively as you can and even push out of your comfort zone. Whatever you do, do more than rolling a single color ball to embed in the middle of your soap.

If you have not made your soap dough yet, there is a link to Sorcery Soap's recipe for it. You may be able to use your own recipe by keeping it airtight after pouring for 5-7 days but if you are uncertain, Bee has tried a number of recipes and feels hers is well-vetted. You do NOT have to use her recipe, you just have to use some soap dough. M&P dough is also fine to use.

I do not want to curb anyone's creativity. Sometimes I feel by providing specific examples of something to do, it focuses peoples ideas on that. I'm still going to give some examples but please, dream, imagine, experiment, try, do, fail, and by doing so, you will be brilliant.

You must enter one photo of your process, where ever in the process you feel like, and one photo of the completed dough work. If it is stand alone, that's all. If it goes on top of a soap as decoration, the you will also need a picture of the end result.  If it's an embed, you will need to enter a process picture, one of the of the thing before it's embedded and then a pic of the bar. 

Some of the caning videos are more complex and time-intensive but they are good for ideas.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorcery Soaps recipe page:
http://sorcerysoap.com/sorcery-soap-dough-recipe-2/

Lovin' Soaps vegan soap dough page:
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2017/08/a-vegan-and-palm-free-soap-dough-recipe-soap-clay/

M&P soap dough recipe:
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/making-play-dough-soap-2/
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Black Cat soap does a lot of soap dough work. Channel is worth checking out.


This is a tutorial using polymer clay to make flowers but it can be done with soap dough as well:


A nice tutorial on making wood grain with clay, but can be done with soap dough:


Sorcery Soap has many videos on sculpting things from dough, as does Rhonda Scorpio:



Here are some videos on polymer clay canes. The techniques can be useful:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq8idbcao4c&list=PL-2TBAnigDME9rI49l3AK_7keBq_xjKUV
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cJrzSpspSY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CAKAnWBoao

Entry thread will be open February 19th and close on the 25th. Voting will start the 26th and close on March 2nd. Because it's a short month. I'm stealing a couple days form March for voting.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm trying very hard not to say:

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!


----------



## earlene (Feb 1, 2018)

Entry List:

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene  - So exciting!


----------



## amd (Feb 1, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old


----------



## newbie (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you, my dear Carabou, for starting the entry thingy. I hared off to pull the survey together and forgot. I appreciate you looking out for me.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 1, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Feb 2, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!

Sent from my SM-G532G using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 2, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....


----------



## dibbles (Feb 2, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...


----------



## newbie (Feb 2, 2018)

*
I am just sticking this in here because I have to post them but I don't think anyone reads this part anyhow. *

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on February 19, 2018 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date February 25, 2018 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on March 2nd or 3rd, 2018. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.


----------



## jewels621 (Feb 2, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.


----------



## newbie (Feb 2, 2018)

If you read the rules, turd balls are not excluded.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 2, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

*newbie*, for the photo entry, what will be required?  How much of our process do you want demonstrated in the entry photos?


----------



## newbie (Feb 2, 2018)

Sorry I forgot that part. I'm a bit frazzled. I added it to the top as well. 

You must enter one photo of your process, where ever in the process you feel like, and one photo of the completed dough work. If it is stand alone, that's all. If it goes on top of a soap as decoration, the you will also need a picture of the end result. If it's an embed, you will need to enter a process picture, one of the of the thing before it's embedded and then a pic of the bar.


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you, *newbie*.  All is good.  Frazzled right now is fine, no worries!  I figured you'd want some element of the process, but sometimes one gets so into the process that taking photos doesn't even enter the consciousness until it is past that point.  So I thought it best to ask.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 2, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> 1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
> 2. earlene - So exciting!
> 3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
> 4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
> ...


----------



## Primrose (Feb 2, 2018)

11. Primrose

Sorry I couldn't manage to add the proper list. On my phone and struggling

I didn't manage to have a trial run with soap dough but I still hope to get something together in time


----------



## Misschief (Feb 2, 2018)

newbie said:


> *I am just sticking this in here because I have to post them but I don't think anyone reads this part anyhow. *
> 
> You might be surprised. I read the rules every month just to see if there's anything different from the month before. Seriously!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 2, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict- count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!


----------



## Primrose (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks Misschief!


----------



## newbie (Feb 2, 2018)

I am entirely surprised, Misschief! The basic rules always stay the same but each person sets the actual challenge rules. We do tend to mix it together though.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 3, 2018)

Uhhh, I jumped the gun. No use lyeing, Earlene saw me {AHEM! - and joined me}.   But sheesh, it' was soooooap slippery to stare at the dough for weeks! Now I just knead to roll with the consequences and clean my mess. 



newbie said:


> Thank you, my dear Carabou, for starting the entry thingy. I hared off to pull the survey together and forgot. I appreciate you looking out for me.





earlene said:


> Entry List:
> 
> 1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
> 2. earlene  - So exciting!


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 3, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict- count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this


----------



## artemis (Feb 3, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict- count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this 
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?


----------



## artemis (Feb 3, 2018)

My first attempt at modeling with the Sorcery Soap recipe is a success! Now, I'll have to come up with an actual plan for the challenge...


----------



## Roselyne (Feb 3, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict- count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?
14. Roselyne


----------



## earlene (Feb 3, 2018)

Last week while watching so many soap dough videos, I noticed that 'From Grace to You' youtuber uses a food processor to knead her soap clay.  And Vicki Frost (Black Cat Blues) also mentions that she prefers to do that as well.  So I decided to try it myself because one day my hands were getting too tired from kneading soap dough. 

All I can say is, Wow!  It works wonderfully.  Just a couple of seconds in the mini-processor and Bam! no lumps, easy to work with soap dough.  Sure, a bit on the messy side and extra clean-up, but I like it!


----------



## artemis (Feb 3, 2018)

I colored my dough as I made it. I'm pretty happy with my colors, but I might like to play with the colors a bit. Do you think color can be added to the dough now that it's workable? I may have to experiment a little. Work the colorant right into the dough? Mix it with a tiny bit of oil or something?


----------



## earlene (Feb 3, 2018)

*Artemis*, In this video, soap dough is colored after the fact:



And in this one, Bee (Sorcery Soaps) demonstrates how to blend/mix colors using the colored soap dough you already have:


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2018)

artemis said:


> I colored my dough as I made it. I'm pretty happy with my colors, but I might like to play with the colors a bit. Do you think color can be added to the dough now that it's workable? I may have to experiment a little. Work the colorant right into the dough? Mix it with a tiny bit of oil or something?



I don't have much experience with soap dough, but you can add dry mica to it and knead it in. Wear gloves


----------



## artemis (Feb 3, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Wear gloves



Maybe I like colorful fingers...


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2018)

artemis said:


> Maybe I like colorful fingers...



Then go for it! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## artemis (Feb 3, 2018)

dibbles said:


> ...but you can add dry mica to it and knead it in.



That worked. I did mica and I also tried a couple oxides. I ended up with nice, smooth colors.



dibbles said:


> Wear gloves



I wore gloves while mixing, and then switched to bare hands. No rainbow fingers.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 4, 2018)

I made my soap dough today! Just white, will add some colours later if it works out. Hope it does, I can't wait to play with it


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey I'm just fixing soapaddict415's user name to add the 415 part, in case she didn't get password later this month.

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict415 - count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?
14. Roselyne


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 4, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict415 - count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?
14. Roselyne
15. SunRiseArts  (ﾉ^_^)ﾉ


----------



## Primrose (Feb 5, 2018)

Mine is in snap lock bags in the fridge. I poured directly into the bag when I made it. It already feels fairly firm when I poked it this morning on my way to work. Hopefully it remains pliable. How long before you can start playing with it?


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2018)

Primrose, I would wait until saponification is complete before working with it, which could be a couple days or even three. I thought mine was still too sticky at day three so I just worked them into balls and re-wrapped them for a few more days. 5-7 days seems to yield a dough that isn't going to stick everywhere. I made both Bee's recipe and my own; mine seems to be stickier than hers even though mine is at least a couple weeks old and I used the same % of oils for water. Her recipe uses a higher percentage of hard oils than my basic recipe, but I don't know if that is what makes the difference.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah I did my own recipe with 50% lard, 25% olive, 20% coconut and 5% castor, mostly because I didn't want to use so much castor oil when its fairly expensive for me! I used a 30% lye concentration and I noticed Bee's was 29-ish so I figured close enough. In this weather my normal loafs using this recipe stay too soft to cut for days, so hopefully it will work. I'll try to be patient and just amuse myself by squishing them in the bags for a few more days


----------



## neonstudy (Feb 5, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> 1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
> 2. earlene - So exciting!
> 3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
> 4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
> ...


16. neonstudy


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict415 - count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?
14. Roselyne
15. SunRiseArts (ﾉ^_^)ﾉ
16. Neonstudy


----------



## artemis (Feb 7, 2018)

In case you aren't following the soap leaf thread, here's a soap dough experiment I did today. I'm sharing it here, in case it can be of use in anyone's design plans:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?posts/686564


----------



## Serene (Feb 7, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict415 - count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?
14. Roselyne
15. SunRiseArts (ﾉ^_^)ﾉ
16. Neonstudy
17. Serene- Hoping I can make it.


----------



## scard (Feb 7, 2018)

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict415 - count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?
14. Roselyne
15. SunRiseArts (ﾉ^_^)ﾉ
16. Neonstudy
17. Serene- Hoping I can make it.
18. scard - I think I can..


----------



## newbie (Feb 7, 2018)

Serene, I was hoping you would show up! You were very encouraging when I showed my first picture of trying a caning technique. I'm still working on it!

Scard, you can! If you've ever made a snowman or a sandcastle, you've already developed enough skill. If you end up with something wonky, you can say you gave it a Tim Burton flare.


----------



## Serene (Feb 7, 2018)

Newbie,

I have been reading along the way.  Two moves within a year and a half across states so have not had much time.  Finally settled in NH and with a soap room!!  The guy I cook for scored major points for finding us a home with that particular room.  Will show pics later.  Glad to be back. PS- I want to see those canes!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 9, 2018)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Hey I'm just fixing soapaddict415's user name to add the 415 part, in case she didn't get password later this month.
> 
> 1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
> 2. earlene - So exciting!
> ...


Thank you [emoji16]


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2018)

Isha, I am calling you!!!! You were talking about the February Challenge and here it is, calling out to you!


----------



## earlene (Feb 9, 2018)

Another gorgeous From Grace to You soap dough soap.  She just posted this today:


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow! That horse is so cool! I made soap dough last night & tried using it today. I managed to create something for the challenge. Nothing as beautiful as that horse or anything I've seen on YouTube lol. I'm not sure if it's my recipe & or my inexperience with soap dough but I don't think this form of soaping is for me. It was fun trying something new. That's what I love about the monthly challenges. They motivate me to try new things [emoji16].


----------



## Misschief (Feb 10, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> . I'm not sure if it's my recipe & or my inexperience with soap dough but I don't think this form of soaping is for me. It was fun trying something new. That's what I love about the monthly challenges. They motivate me to try new things [emoji16].



I'm in the same boat. It's fun and all but I don't think soap dough is something I'll add into my regular rotation. I'm still having problems trying to come up with something for the challenge. I have ideas but can't settle on any one thing.


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2018)

Soapaddict, the dough needs to sit for about 5-7 days before it's really at a texture to use. It is probably still "hot" by which I mean not fully saponified so manipulating it with your hands could be very hard on your skin. The dough also will not be as workable as it will be in a few days so if you re-wrap it and make it airtight, you might find it easier to create something. 

Using soap dough for decoration or embeds is definitely time-intensive. Still, adding another tool to the belt to draw on when you wish is always worth a go.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 11, 2018)

After finally finding time to play today, I think I might need to scrap my original idea. I'm coming to realize I can't keep the shapes I need after I mold other dough around them.  There might be work-arounds involving less dough, but I might just cut my losses and try a new course with the strengths I am seeing. Time is not on my side though, as my next two weekends are packed with other plans. So, I'm trying not to panic!


----------



## earlene (Feb 11, 2018)

Today I saw a segment on a tv show (after Meet the Press, I just left the tv on as background noise) that was kind of cool as related to this challenge.  It was about creating a ceramic leaf using and actual leaf to emboss onto clay using a roller (a bottle was used in this case) on top of the leaf as it sat on top of the rolled out clay.  I have been wondering what I might have laying around the house to create interesting designs on the surface of soap dough, but had not thought about leaves.  Of course all the leave around here are dead and gone or coated with snow, so I won't be doing that for this challenge.

Still, I think it broadens my perspective of items that can be used for creating surface designs.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 11, 2018)

I asked my daughter, whose kids are now 13 and 9, if she still had the kids' old Playdoh kitchen. My granddaughter cleaned it up and my daughter brought it over here for me to play with. There are some interesting possibilities and tools.


----------



## earlene (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice, *Misschief*!  I'll bet your grandkids are really looking forward to what grandma makes with their old Playdough Machine!  And they're probably telling their friends, too.  I know my granddaughter tells her friends about these kinds of things.


----------



## amd (Feb 11, 2018)

Soap dough is one of my daughter's faves. She made the lollipops on these soaps.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 11, 2018)

newbie said:


> Soapaddict, the dough needs to sit for about 5-7 days before it's really at a texture to use. It is probably still "hot" by which I mean not fully saponified so manipulating it with your hands could be very hard on your skin. The dough also will not be as workable as it will be in a few days so if you re-wrap it and make it airtight, you might find it easier to create something.




Thanks Newbie! That might explain the texture issue I had. I've got quite a bit of cp dough left over so I can practice. 
Has anyone tried the MP version? I followed Soap Queens directions but it was very sticky until it cooled down then it was slightly pliable but not very moldable. Simple instructions but I'm thinking I did something wrong.


----------



## isha (Feb 12, 2018)

Im so looking forward to sign up for this. all the challenges are really great way to push you to next level and try new things. I got my micas late and made a batch of doh.. my 1st time i wanted a vegan recipe so altered the one i found... Hopefully i will sign up for this. if my soap dough is a success.. thanks to newbie for following up with me..


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 12, 2018)

amd, did you mean to post a photo or link to the lollipops? I don't see anything.



amd said:


> Soap dough is one of my daughter's faves. She made the lollipops on these soaps.


Earlene, I agree,dough does seem great for an impression soap. It would actually take pretty deep grooves, which could be much different than a typical stamp or mat. I'm still wracking my brain trying to conceive something pretty and unique.

misschief, that is a precious bond with your granddaughter.  And I hope it makes you feel like a kid again!


----------



## amd (Feb 12, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> amd, did you mean to post a photo or link to the lollipops? I don't see anything.
> 
> ​Earlene, I agree,dough does seem great for an impression soap. It would actually take pretty deep grooves, which could be much different than a typical stamp or mat. I'm still wracking my brain trying to conceive something pretty and unique.
> 
> misschief, that is a precious bond with your granddaughter.  And I hope it makes you feel like a kid again!


Yes. I can't seem to attach photos from the app and haven't had time to get the file sent to PC to try to attach it again. Trust me though, the lollipops are super cute


----------



## Misschief (Feb 13, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> misschief, that is a precious bond with your granddaughter.  And I hope it makes you feel like a kid again!



And even better? Today, she was here and we both played with soap dough. She came up with much better things than I did! Pics tomorrow after unmolding one of "our" creations.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 13, 2018)

I am SO frustrated.  I had this plan on my head.  Today I went and got a baking tip to help me with my project.  At the end I realize I did not use it properly, and my clay creations sank in the soap too.  I think I won't participate this month.

I have another idea, maybe I will try it, but not sure.  Maybe I just had a bad day.  Seems like one of those where everything goes bad.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 13, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have another idea, maybe I will try it, but not sure.



SunRiseArts, I hope you give it another try ... I always enjoy seeing your creativity and use of vibrant color


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you SaltedFig.  I will try to come up with something.  Hopefully I have the time.


----------



## neonstudy (Feb 15, 2018)

I made my first batch of soap dough about a week ago. It was the sorcery soap one, and the texture was pretty good. I tried making flowers in a cane, but they ended up looking weird. I finally made some simple daisies. They're not bad, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 16, 2018)

artemis said:


> In case you aren't following the soap leaf thread, here's a soap dough experiment I did today. I'm sharing it here, in case it can be of use in anyone's design plans:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?posts/686564



Somehow I missed this. Thanks for sharing your progress! That's more than I've made - I've been pretty consumed by work and other plans for spare time. Still hoping to pull something off though!


----------



## Serene (Feb 16, 2018)

She posted this today.  Looks amazing.
Dough is still too sticky.
Took a break from searching on a reliable/affordable source for Lard with no BHT, and misc other additives.   Kill me because it looks like unless I render my own I am done with that plan...sigh


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 16, 2018)

I tried the remainder of my soap dough today and not only was it a better texture but my colors seem better too. I used a little cornstarch even though I know that I have a corn allergy. I thought as long as I wasn't eating it, I'd be fine but my palms feel a little irritated. It's safe to say that those soaps will be gifted [emoji6]!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 16, 2018)

You can substitute other fine starch powders for cornstarch 



SoapAddict415 said:


> I tried the remainder of my soap dough today and not only was it a better texture but my colors seem better too. I used a little cornstarch even though I know that I have a corn allergy. I thought as long as I wasn't eating it, I'd be fine but my palms feel a little irritated. It's safe to say that those soaps will be gifted [emoji6]!



Interesting about the colours. I wonder why? Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## dxw (Feb 16, 2018)

Brand new to soap - well six weeks now - and I'm gonna give this challenge a try.

I have just bagged a 250g batch of intending soap dough batter and will start chanting, burning incense, and sacrificing small animals in the hope that it will turn into something usable. The batter itself was lovely, a gorgeous smooth caramel custard. Add some butterscotch FO and I'd have experienced some trouble not tasting it.

If it works I'll have to find something to do with it 

I'm going to chronicle this effort [debacle] via a beginner-area thread. I hope that is not against any forum rules / protocols.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 17, 2018)

This past Monday, my grandkids were here and Trinity played around with the soap dough. Later that day, after they'd gone, I made a batch of soap and, with the leftovers, I put this together. 













Butterfly Soap



__ Misschief
__ Feb 17, 2018



						Butterfly made by my granddaughter, with soap dough, on my Green Goddess soap.


----------



## earlene (Feb 17, 2018)

dxw said:


> Brand new to soap - well six weeks now - and I'm gonna give this challenge a try.
> 
> I'm going to chronicle this effort [debacle] via a beginner-area thread. I hope that is not against any forum rules / protocols.



*dwx*, you need to copy & paste, then add your name to the bottom of the sign up list.  You might want to re-read the rules for the challenge.  You need to avoid posting your entry photo elsewhere on the forum until it has been entered on the entry thread, which newbie will post on Feb. 19.  See the bolded areas below from newbies post which includes the rules:


newbie said:


> PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-
> 
> General Rules:
> 1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.
> ...


----------



## dxw (Feb 17, 2018)

earlene said:


> *dwx*, you need to copy & paste, then add your name to the bottom of the sign up list.  You might want to re-read the rules for the challenge.  You need to avoid posting your entry photo elsewhere on the forum until it has been entered on the entry thread, which newbie will post on Feb. 19.  See the bolded areas below from newbies post which includes the rules:



Ahhh thanks. Oooops, I will remedy.
It did seem very structured, so I feared I would transgress rules.
I daresay my wife will equate my approach to rules with my approach to operator's manuals and maps.

1. CaraBou - Doh! I need to figure this out!
2. earlene - So exciting!
3. amd - tapping into my inner 3 year old
4. Misschief - pulling on my thinking cap
5. cherrycoke216 - I remember when in kindergarten, my play doh turned out to be a ball looking like turd......Bwahahaha!
6. BattleGnome - now to find the time....
7. dibbles - this should be interesting...
8. jewels621 - I’m only in if there really is a turd ball category.
9. SaltedFig - Playing the doe
10. SoapAddict415 - count me in.
11. Primrose - There ya go!
12. Soapprentice- my crafty side is itching for this
13. Artemis - I've got the dough, have I got the time?
14. Roselyne
15. SunRiseArts (ﾉ^_^)ﾉ
16. Neonstudy
17. Serene- Hoping I can make it.
18. scard - I think I can..
19. dxw - Oh wait, there are rules!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 17, 2018)

Made a start on my entry today. I finally found some inspiration; it took a while but I know what I'm doing and tomorrow should be fun.


----------



## artemis (Feb 17, 2018)

I've been making embeds for a couple weeks now. Tonight I used them in and on a small batch of soap. I'll cut tomorrow and see what I think. I had also started a more ambitious project-- part of it was a little too delicate and fell off. I am trying to decide how to redo that part... Also, what to do with the piece! Mount it on a bar of soap? Let it stand alone? Hmmm...


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 18, 2018)

I have roughly 250g of soap that seems ready to play with. Not sure I know what I’m doing with it yet.


----------



## dxw (Feb 18, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> I have roughly 250g of soap that seems ready to play with. Not sure I know what I’m doing with it yet.



Ditto, around 250g. Needs a few more days though. I could not resists though, and some is now divided off into some beautifully coloured balls - vibrant red, a beautiful golden yellow, an iridescent mid-green, and some very stark white.

I have a plan, but not a lot of confidence (illusion) that I have the skills to turn that plan into soap. Very much a nothing-ventured-nothing-gained situation.


----------



## earlene (Feb 18, 2018)

*dxw*, it's still soap!  No matter if it turns out as you envision it, soap is soap.  

*artemis*, sounds intriguing.  I am really looking forward to seeing your delicate piece.  Maybe you can glue it back on with a bit of MP?


----------



## artemis (Feb 18, 2018)

earlene said:


> *artemis*, sounds intriguing.  I am really looking forward to seeing your delicate piece.  Maybe you can glue it back on with a bit of MP?



Na. I'm rethinking that part of the piece. My dough behaves beautifully, but the thinner items harden up pretty quickly.  I think I have a plan, though


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 18, 2018)

My entry for this month’s challenge is gonna break so many 1sts...


----------



## artemis (Feb 18, 2018)

This is nothing like what will (probably) be my entry. I was playing around with clay. I think they video I was watching was by Nancy's Garden. I think this is the right one?   It was a lot easier than I feared. I might make more just to use up my remaining pink soap dough.


----------



## artemis (Feb 19, 2018)

Unasked for advice: If you are trying to model a particular shape or figure (a bunny, for example), try searching for fondant examples. It seems like searching for "fondant bunny" on YouTube got me a better list of examples than using the word "clay."


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 19, 2018)

Well, I think I am frustrated because I was using MP, instead of CP.  Not sure if I have time to do one more thing, and try the CP.

because I did another, and I am not happy either....


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 19, 2018)

I used my soap dough in 2 different ways. Can I submit both for the challenge or only 1?


----------



## artemis (Feb 20, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I used my soap dough in 2 different ways. Can I submit both for the challenge or only 1?


I have a couple of different ways I've used it, too. I'm going to pick one to enter and then post the other here. I just have to decide which will be which!


----------



## amd (Feb 20, 2018)

After spending a weekend molding leaves, I still do not have an entry done. The dough that I made last week using the baggie method is still much softer than the recipe normally is. I think there is something to the air exposure I got when using the cups. I'm struggling with the newer dough when molding. I probably won't have my challenge done in time to enter. Will see how it goes over the next few nights. Or if work doesn't pick up today, I may take PTO and go home to binge watch NetFlix and mold soap dough... or run the snowblower. We got a few inches overnight and the sun is out today, so I have a serious desire to be outside doing something.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 20, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I used my soap dough in 2 different ways. Can I submit both for the challenge or only 1?




I think you can only submit one.  But PM the OP, and ask.


----------



## dxw (Feb 20, 2018)

amd said:


> ...The dough that I made last week using the baggie method is still much softer ...



Ditto, still too soft and sticky for my intentions. Lovely bold colours, as desired, but no so workable. We will see


----------



## scard (Feb 20, 2018)

My 2nd attempt at dough looked nice but stayed very soft and sticky too. I managed to work with it but it soaked up a lot of cornstarch.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 20, 2018)

This is my second soap. I made cane embeds with my leftover dough. I think I'll try planing the top a little more before I gift them so that the embeds show more.


----------



## earlene (Feb 20, 2018)

Link to entry thread for this month:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-challenge-entry-thread.69254/


----------



## Primrose (Feb 21, 2018)

Whoa. Scard I am in awe. Just wow.


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 21, 2018)

Scarf..  that is one of the best soaps I saw till date.... it’s fabulous...


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 21, 2018)

I made some pretty soap dough embeds and thought of a great idea.... and it didn’t turn out to be that great, so I cut it into pieces to make it into an “interesting” piece... but sadly didn’t get the time to do it yet... I hope I will make it before the deadline


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 21, 2018)

So while I am NOT 100% happy with my entries, mainly because it was really difficult to work  with MP dough, I manage 2.

One is a stand alone, and the other one soapish.  Which one do I enter?


----------



## dxw (Feb 21, 2018)

lol, I am down to Plan D now. My dough still has mostly sticky-gloop features and my Saturday has just been decimated with another commitment. Still, I have started some assembly for Plan D and am trying refrigeration in the hope it will firm the dough up and make it a little more workable.

Entries posted to-date are awesome. Whoah!!!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 21, 2018)

The other entries have shown me that I need a better imagination lol! The owl eye, the Victorian box, wow! So creative!


----------



## newbie (Feb 21, 2018)

Only one soap can be entered, I'm afraid, so you will have to pick which one. BUT it is practically obligatory to show the other one on this thread!


----------



## earlene (Feb 21, 2018)

Fabulous entries!  I am blown away by the owl's eye and the treasure chest.


----------



## artemis (Feb 21, 2018)

As I mentioned in my entry, I ended up also making some squirrel related soaps with the dough. We are very much into The Unbeatable Squirrel Girl over here. Especially Omni, who feels like she can relate to the character's quirkiness. I made a bunch of little squirrels and some teeny little acorns. Then, I had the idea (thanks to someone else in this thread-- I can't think who asked the original question) to make a "log" shaped like an acorn. I made a tried and true recipe, colored it with TD and cocoa powder and swirled with the hanger. I sank two acorn "logs" and then topped with the squirrels. The one with the bow is Tippy Toe. The scarf on the gray squirrel is a little soap batter I used to try to glue his head back on. And the one that's ready to pounce is Nutsaroo, from the book series, "The Incorrigible Children of Ashton Place." I'll try not to post too many pictures.


----------



## earlene (Feb 21, 2018)

I love your squirrels.  They are so well done.  And so are the acorn embeds.  Lovely!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 21, 2018)

Really cute squirrels artemis! I am super impressed that you got an embed log to actually look like an acorn. Nice job.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 21, 2018)

At first, I didn't think soap dough was for me. But after seeing some of the entries, I want to try again!


----------



## Serene (Feb 21, 2018)

just waiting for it to be the right consistency.  Took up mold making in between the wait.  I have a ton of unique molds now.  Thank you, Soap Dough Challenge.   So far it is sort of working.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 21, 2018)

Wow - the treasure chest, mermaid and owl eye are waaay beyond even the ideas I've had, let alone my inability to execute! And Artemis, looks like you had plenty of great creations to choose from.  

I'm not sure I'm going to have an entry, I haven't made anything yet and am leaving Friday for a weekend getaway.  But even if I don't, I'll be watching to see what other cool stuff you guys come up with!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 21, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> Wow - the treasure chest, mermaid and owl eye are waaay beyond even the ideas I've had, let alone my inability to execute! And Artemis, looks like you had plenty of great creations to choose from.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to have an entry, I haven't made anything yet and am leaving Friday for a weekend getaway.  But even if I don't, I'll be watching to see what other cool stuff you guys come up with!



I hope you have time to get something done. I always enjoy seeing what you dream up to create. Have a fun weekend.


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2018)

Great entries! Don't forget to post a process photo, please.


----------



## artemis (Feb 22, 2018)

newbie said:


> Great entries! Don't forget to post a process photo, please.


Welp. Forgot all about that. My process was manipulating the dough with my hands. I didn't think to try to take a picture of that. Rats.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 22, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous entries! I'm glad I didn't sign up this month so I don't have to vote!! [emoji54]


----------



## Serene (Feb 22, 2018)

Family coming into town so did not have more time.  Learned a lot from this challenge and if we do this again will change a couple of things.  All in all good fun.


----------



## earlene (Feb 22, 2018)

artemis said:


> Welp. Forgot all about that. My process was manipulating the dough with my hands. I didn't think to try to take a picture of that. Rats.


I love how you just used your fingernail to make the scales, *artemis*!  Nice video.

I don't think I am going to submit an entry after all.  I did work on my soap dough at the start of the month, but decided to wait for a couple of things I ordered before continuing with my sketched out design.  Then with all the tests and doctor appointments (4 just last week alone), and another issue with my granddaughter that has me scrambling to get ready to leave for Texas in the midst of all the medical stuff going on, I lost motivation and interest in my project.  I do still want to do it, or something like it and am hoping that my granddaughter and I can work on something together.  I'm sure she will really have fun with soap dough creation. 

In any case, I talked it over with my primary physician today and he said I have to go be there for my granddaughter and that my additional medical tests can wait.  So with his blessing, I am leaving in the morning for Texas.  I was going to anyway, but it's good to know both doctors who are working on these issues are in agreement in that regard.  I spoke with the specialist last week and he was also very understanding and felt I need to go.  My husband said to me last night, 'What if Dr. M won't let you go?' like that was going to stop me anyway.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 22, 2018)

My entry (I only have time for one) is in the mold. It would be in the oven, gelling, but there are ribs cooking in the oven. Right now, my soap is wrapped up and under cover.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 22, 2018)

earlene said:


> I love how you just used your fingernail to make the scales, *artemis*!  Nice video.
> 
> I don't think I am going to submit an entry after all.  I did work on my soap dough at the start of the month, but decided to wait for a couple of things I ordered before continuing with my sketched out design.  Then with all the tests and doctor appointments (4 just last week alone), and another issue with my granddaughter that has me scrambling to get ready to leave for Texas in the midst of all the medical stuff going on, I lost motivation and interest in my project.  I do still want to do it, or something like it and am hoping that my granddaughter and I can work on something together.  I'm sure she will really have fun with soap dough creation.
> 
> In any case, I talked it over with my primary physician today and he said I have to go be there for my granddaughter and that my additional medical tests can wait.  So with his blessing, I am leaving in the morning for Texas.  I was going to anyway, but it's good to know both doctors who are working on these issues are in agreement in that regard.  I spoke with the specialist last week and he was also very understanding and felt I need to go.  My husband said to me last night, 'What if Dr. M won't let you go?' like that was going to stop me anyway.



Safe travels Earlene. Do take care, and I am hoping all turns out well.


----------



## dxw (Feb 23, 2018)

I managed a pretty long evening in the shed, and am now mulling over the successes, failures, and challenges that lay ahead for the next couple of days.
Plans B and D are actually moving forward ... kinda parallel-play style.

Some of the dough is workable and some still wants to be sticky gloop. I assume the difference is mainly the colour used.

This evening I discovered / experienced:
- Fingerprints. They're everywhere all over everything I have tried to mould. Tomorrow I'll have to do a fingerprint vendetta ... and mebbe wear gloves.
- Ninja dog hairs. Where on earth did they appear from, and how did they get *there*.
- Tiny contaminants have a huge effect when you're trying to work with solid colours. Constantly picking little things out of my dough pieces. Sterile workplace, not!
- Colour blends are not working. My soap dough does not work nicely. I have managed a pseudo-blend, for a red-yellow edge, with lots of fine knife work (cut and reposition), rolling-pin and baking paper/cornflour (without the paper and flour/starch everything just sticks to the rolling pin), and a large needle and satay skewer stick to drag streaks back and forth between the colour edges.
- Soap dough sculpture needs occasional radical surgery. I've had to simply cut-out some nasty bits and rejoin the good ends.​
My Plan B involves eyeballs. I now have the basic globes built and the iris-to-be strips blended and flattened. I made three globes and picked the two that looked most similar in size. I now need to make a paper template so I can assemble and overlay the irises in a semi-consistent semi-symmetrical way.
Plan D has soap dough inserts to try for a visual effect with a CP soap. I only made a 250g batch of dough so do not have enough for anything more than one experimental block. Thankfully the knocked together mould I made will let me reconfigure for a single flat block. Then I hope I can cut it to achieve the effect I'm imagining.

If I get them both done I'm planning to 'join' them using a M&P layer and lots and lots of dough confetti-of-sorts.

I know I'm biting off way more than I can possibly manage, but it's fun trying to run all these separate streams and juggling everything on the fly. I'll be happy if it even looks vaguely like what I have in my mind. If not, well I guess I will just have to enter it in the turd-ball subchallenge.

Thus endeth my progress report. I'm off to bed, I suspect to dream of soap foibles ... perhaps a nightmare of my eyeballs collapsing overnight and finding two black blobs on the bench tomorrow. Shudder!


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 23, 2018)

My attempt is in the oven. Hopefully it turns out into an acceptable looking bar


----------



## Roselyne (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm after posting my first ever entry!  
Entries made are wonderful, the treasure chest, Oh My God!!!! What a talent! The mermaid is so cute,  and the Odd Man Out is so cool! Can't wait to see the others


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 23, 2018)

Here is the other one I had made.  Is called Easter Patch. Bunnies and eggs are made of the dough.  Some eggs in top, some on the batter.   But I was not happy with the bunnies.  MP play dough is very tricky, I think harder than CP.

I made soap yesterday, I saved some for dough, but time is going so fast.  I will see if I can make something else.  I had a plan A I never tried.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 24, 2018)

Misschief, I don't see your photos in the entry thread. Just this. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just my phone?


----------



## artemis (Feb 24, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Misschief, I don't see your photos in the entry thread. Just this. Is anyone else having a problem or is it just my phone?



It's the app, I think. On the app, I just see links, but  when I go to the website I can see them.


----------



## newbie (Feb 24, 2018)

OMG, pepperoni with nipples. Totally made me laugh.

Okay, I'm changing it so you have to enter only pics of your finished soap if you did not do embeds, or pics of the embeds and finished soap. Forget the process pictures. You can add them if you'd like of course but they are no longer required.  I can't bear to DQ about half the entries already who forgot to take them and dang, I'm thoroughly enjoying seeing what people made.

If you don't like the rule change, go cry into your pillow, or make a newbie soap dough doll and poke it with pins.


----------



## dxw (Feb 24, 2018)

Serene said:


> just waiting for it to be the right consistency...



Serence, you got canes to work! I am so jealous. I tried canes for my eyeballs and ended up with a potential turd-ball entry. In  the end I layered, rolled, cut, and swore a lot ... fingers crossed. I did make some very simple canes today for my 'confetti', but I simply could not get the texture for them to work like yours. Well done, they're excellent.


----------



## dxw (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, well, well, it's kinda falling into place. Maybe the dateline will save me and I'll have something presentable finished by deadline.

Today:
- My eyeballs grew eyes, those eyes found sockets, and the sockets a face.
- My main 'sculpture' element is nearly finished and spending the night in the fridge. I'd like to somehow texture the surfaces but don't yet know how.
- The CP-with-inserts has been poured, and is spending the night in the mould in the fridge.
- My many small green canes are now many more tiny tiny leaves , some beautifully opalescent. They're covered and hopefully hardening-up a little overnight.
- I've read up a little about M&P but am wondering lots whether I can manage that element. 
- Some of my dough has adopted quite a nice temperament, working a bit like plasticine, while some is still decidedly evil. Thankfully the black and my main two greens are the best behaved, as they're the most used.​- Symmetry is hard! I've never sculpted anything before and I am amazed at how just a tiny mismatch stands out. Oh well.
- I love Glad Wrap and Baking Paper. All my working would have been virtually impossible without these two kitchen sheet-products.
- I am a bad creator. I gouged my creation's eye. I was wiping a tool on a cloth and returning to the work-piece when I scraped a fingernail across one eye and the eyelid. Thankfully the eyelid took the brunt of the damage and the pupil (solid black) was the only bit of the eye itself that I attacked. Repaired.
- Black dough is like blood, a small amount can stain and cover a large area. I'd used black dough for my sculpture's 'scaffolding' and found myself forever rescuing pieces when a tiny piece of black dough somehow found its way over.

Without giving anything much away, here's a few in-progress pictures ...


​When first bagged the dough looked and felt delicious - like a hot caramel custard. Yummm!


It mellowed towards white pretty quickly. This is the next day.


Trying out some colours. I ended up with ten or so colours, but the bulk was black, white, and the two greens in this picture. The golden yellow was a glorious colour, but that dough was the worst to work with.


Eyeballs. I made three, trying to roll them to a uniform size, and chose the two that looked to be closest in size. I'd already made 20 or 30 black balls of different sizes, for CP inserts, so was heartily sick of hand-rolling black dough by this time.


My 'leaf' canes, about to spend a spell in the fridge before cutting and initial forming. They have now been cut and are somewhere between 500 and 1,000 tiny little 'leaves'.


----------



## Serene (Feb 24, 2018)

dxw,

I am currently working on my own soap dough so I can keep trying  to get it to REALLY work. I came in late into the challenge and had to use someone else's recipe for it.  I sort of have an idea of what I am looking for now . I just have to find the time to test it.   Let me tell you, it was a feat to get that simple spiral cane to behave.   Here is a list of a couple of things worth mentioning for those of you that want to keep experimenting with canes


Wait on cutting your cane.   Make it, let it sit wrapped in plastic for at least an hour then cut your slices.  The longer you let it rest the easier it will be.   Cut as many slices as you can and let it rest and come back and cut as you need.
Create your canes as close as possible to the size you want to use.   Soap dough has the tendency to mix if you try to reduce it too much.  Like in Polymer, the outside tends to move ahead of the center of the cane, so you end up with a big blob.

Clean your blade after each cut.  

Alcohol is your friend, and I dont mean a shot of tequila or two which I needed after dealing with this challenge.  Wet your blade liberally with it.  It will allow you to cut slices without distorting the image.
While you are learning how to apply it after you cut it, use melt and pour as your base.  Let it sweat and it will help the dough stick without the mess of water, alcohol, etc.  It eliminates one more factor that can frustrate you.  I will change it once I have my own dough and my own recipes to work with.  Create for the results you want.  Working with someone else recipe sometimes creates more frustrations than needed.
The blade you use to cut is important.  I use what we call a tissue blade.   (picture included in post)  These are extremely sharp and go for about $5 a piece.  I use these exclusively to slice my Polymer clay canes only.  If you plan to continue this madness, I suggest you get one or two of these.  Google Tissue blade and a number of places that sell it will pop up.

I think that if the few of us that like this keep at it we can get something running.   I also had difficulty rolling it.  Freezer paper did not work for me, wax paper did not work, etc.  At the end I found that two silicone baking mats were perfect, paired with a couple of Popsicle sticks to guide the thickness. I have now created different thickness guides by stacking the popsicle sticks and taping them.    I said at the end because my time was limited.  Family in town and needed to finish it.

I hope this helps a few of you that gave up, or are still trying.

Sere

Disclaimer:  I am not claiming to be the end all be all authority in this.  This is just my personal experience and what worked for me.  Thank you for reading. I heart you all.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 24, 2018)

newbie said:


> OMG, pepperoni with nipples. Totally made me laugh.
> 
> Okay, I'm changing it so you have to enter only pics of your finished soap if you did not do embeds, or pics of the embeds and finished soap. Forget the process pictures. You can add them if you'd like of course but they are no longer required.  I can't bear to DQ about half the entries already who forgot to take them and dang, I'm thoroughly enjoying seeing what people made.
> 
> If you don't like the rule change, go cry into your pillow, or make a newbie soap dough doll and poke it with pins.



Newbie, just for the sake of clarification, what did you mean by process pictures?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 24, 2018)

Serene said:


> dxw,
> 
> Here is a list of a couple of things worth mentioning for those of you that want to keep experimenting with canes.



Thank you for this - I had so much trouble trying to work with canes and gave up - for now. It is something I would like to revisit though.


----------



## dxw (Feb 24, 2018)

Serene said:


> I am currently working on my own soap dough ...



Thanks for that. I did try to find a tissue-blade on Friday, at local art supply stores, with no luck. I'd been watching a heap of polyclay technique videos, prepping for this project, and that seemed such an important tool. Using a sharp kitchen knife I found I pinched as much as cut those tiny canes. Still, I have to squish, flattened, and shape the results anyway.

Clearly I have to apply more alcohol


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 24, 2018)

A razor blade or scalpel will also do the job, if you've got one.


----------



## Serene (Feb 24, 2018)

Those will work depending on the size of your cane.   Also the amount of canes you have since you have to cut thicker.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah, it's not going to be as good as a tissue blade, for a bunch of reasons (small cutting area is one, and it can't be used to cut through larger pieces in one go either), but for the tiny canes that dxw has (and maybe there being a razor in the house), I am thinking it should get him by for the challenge/until a tissue blade is sourced. I tend to stick to a scalpel for the handle mostly.



Serene said:


> Those will work depending on the size of your cane.   Also the amount of canes you have since you have to cut thicker.



Nice write-up, I'm still getting used to the temperature difference (I think dibbles wrote about that as well, I hadn't paid that much attention to it before, but it makes sense to have a dedicated rest time).


----------



## scard (Feb 24, 2018)

Would refrigerating the canes help? When I slice polymer canes sometimes it helps to roll the cane under the blade and  saw down with gentle pressure, sometimes not. I use a 4 inch wall paper scraper blade from home depot on my polymer, it's not as good as a tissue blade but a lot cheaper. Has anyone come up with a dough that is not too sticky. I think I followed the directions from the Sorcery Soap recipe and although it looked great and colored well it was so sticky that it was really difficult to work with. Any help would be appreciated, I'd really like to do more of this but with my dough ugh!


----------



## Serene (Feb 24, 2018)

I am loving this exchange of information.   Total love.

The wait is so important.   Take a look at the stupid soap canes today... ugh

The last one is my little blade screaming for help.


----------



## Serene (Feb 24, 2018)

Refrigerator did not work for me.  This is why it was so frustrating.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 24, 2018)

scard said:


> Has anyone come up with a dough that is not too sticky. I think I followed the directions from the Sorcery Soap recipe and although it looked great and colored well it was so sticky that it was really difficult to work with.



I used the Sorcery Soap recipe and it isn't sticky at all. Well, not sticky when I am working with it just with my hands. When I tried rolling it, I did need to use a bit of corn starch - but really just a dusting. I made the dough sometime in January, so it had a good two weeks to rest before I used it. If your dough is newly made, maybe try letting it sit a little longer and try again. How are you coloring it? If you added mica mixed in oil or glycerin that would probably affect it as well.


----------



## dxw (Feb 24, 2018)

scard said:


> Would refrigerating the canes help?


I found that refrigeration helped. I think it was because with working my warmed-up dough became squishier and stickier, so cooling it made just that little bit firmer. Overall, though, my caning attempts were fails. My initial eyeball plan was going to use caning techniques but that was a complete flop, so I pursued that idea with a different approach - a black globe and flat, thin, worked, and rolled, iris strips moulded into place.


----------



## dxw (Feb 24, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I used the Sorcery Soap recipe and it isn't sticky at all.



My dough is just a week old now and some of it is losing its stickiness and becoming quite nice to work with, but some is still quite difficult - sticky and fragile - with the main difference appearing to be the colourant I used.


----------



## jewels621 (Feb 24, 2018)

dxw said:


> My dough is just a week old now and some of it is losing its stickiness and becoming quite nice to work with, but some is still quite difficult - sticky and fragile - with the main difference appearing to be the colourant I used.



My soap dough that I made in January had no colorants at all. The plain white is easy for me to work with. I made Bee's recipe and my own...both were great. I couldn't get the color saturation that I wanted by trying to mix micas with the white dough, so I made another batch and colored it before pouring. That was 3 weeks ago and I really struggled to work with the colored dough. It is still so sticky. Methinks that soap dough is just not in my cards. However, I still have about 3 lbs of it so will think of something to do with it. Ugh!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 24, 2018)

I have no words of wisdom. Maybe I was just a lucky soap dough newbie. I colored my brown and black dough before pouring and they are fine, as is the white.


----------



## HowieRoll (Feb 24, 2018)

I just had to pop in to say that my mind is absolutely blown by the entries this month.  Really, guys, blown.  They are incredible!

Mind.  Blown.


----------



## Serene (Feb 24, 2018)

Is it wrong that I asked my mother in law to leave a day earlier because I cant wait to get back to soap dough? lol


----------



## dxw (Feb 24, 2018)

Serene said:


> Is it wrong that I asked my mother in law to leave a day earlier because I cant wait to get back to soap dough? lol


Send her over here. I need someone to help shape and score my hundreds of tiny 'leaves'. I've moved inside to a table, because I'm getting sore neck and shoulders from the repetitive fiddly task.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 24, 2018)

dxw said:


> Send her over here. I need someone to help shape and score my hundreds of tiny 'leaves'. I've moved inside to a table, because I'm getting sore neck and shoulders from the repetitive fiddly task.



I can’t wait to see what you are making.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 24, 2018)

I guess I got lucky with my CP dough.  Seems perfect, and maybe I will try something else tonight.  Hopefully I can beat the deadline.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 24, 2018)

Serene said:


> Is it wrong that I asked my mother in law to leave a day earlier because I cant wait to get back to soap dough? lol



NEVER!


----------



## Serene (Feb 24, 2018)

dxw,

If anyone is going to New Zealand is going to be me. ha!  I am dying to go there.  I will visit every single hobbit hole still standing after the LotR movies were filmed.


----------



## dxw (Feb 25, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I can’t wait to see what you are making.



Nor can I 

Disaster has struck. My CP base has failed dismally, partial gel only ... kinda like fine porridge. Ricing by the look of the pictures in the beginners' forums. I cannot remedy right now, no backup and it has all the inserts in it :-( 
Trying to do too much, too fast, in an arena that is all new to me I guess.
I'm going to continue, and blithely pretend nothing happened ("la, la, la ... what disaster?), so will hopefully at least be able to display the concept I was trying for. I am very happy with the eyes, the face, and all my squillion little leaves. Hopefully they will still do okay despite the turd-ball bar I have manufactured.


----------



## dxw (Feb 25, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I can’t wait to see what you are making.



I have posted it now. The base bar was horrible, so I threw it together rather hastily and have not tidied up much at all. Still have to repair my pushbike and iron my work clothes for tomorrow.

Still, I love him and you'll all understand what I was attempting.

*My inspiration ...*





*Process: The fermenting bubbles*







I made a bundle of black soap dough balls. Wrapped them in coloured bands then cut them in half through the centre of the band. I placed them on five faces of a single bar mould configuration, with the cut face facing outwards. The CP, black with iron oxide, was meant to be a thin trace so it'd seep into all the little nooks.  That part did not go well, but I still like the idea ... although my wife's comment was "Froggie goes to the Olympics", Hmphhh.


----------



## dxw (Feb 25, 2018)

*Process: The duckweed
*




Small canes of differently green soap dough, sliced and squished. Then clustered and a small line gouged along each one. Very fiddly.

*Process: The frog*







Black dough balls, size matched as best I could. Cane failure so red and yellow dough worked to an irregular yellow margin and built-up on printed template, with glad wrap in between, to try get the setup right ... and semi-symmetrical. Head outline built-up with cylinders of dough, eyes inserted on pedestals of black dough ... and ages spent trying to get them level and aligned correctly. Several thinned out cylinders of dough used on each eye to build up the colours and then the orbit ridge.
Cylinders and shaped flat segments of dough layed over and worked in to gradually build-up the head. Nostrils made by poking holes, inserting a little yellow dough, and poking more holes. Poking and scraping to get things shaped kinda-right, and patching with more green when I scraped too hard and black started to show through.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 25, 2018)

dxw, you sure have a lot of patience. Great job on your first challenge!


----------



## isha (Feb 25, 2018)

I saw the entries n wow !!! Amazing work guys. My intentional dough mix failed.... But surprizingly.. The jan challenge soap turned out to be the dough. It was on the drying rack so far i ended up accidently playing with it n who knew... It was the perfect dough.. Im learning so much from this challenge. I will try few from my learning n post them here


----------



## Primrose (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh SunRise those bunnies are adorable! THANK YOU you've just given me the inspiration I needed for another Easter Soap


----------



## dibbles (Feb 25, 2018)

If you are still looking for soap dough inspiration, this was just put on YouTube today. Vicki Frost - her creativity and talent is boundless, and I am again in awe.


----------



## dxw (Feb 25, 2018)

dibbles said:


> ... her creativity and talent is boundless, and I am again in awe.




Wow, she makes it all look so easy ... and her dough behaved very nicely, unlike the hellspawn stuff that I created.
The final result made me think of 11th-12th century tapestries, like Bayeaux ... not that it had much floral work on it.


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2018)

Misschief, process pictures are photos taken of the process you used to make whatever you made, essentially work in progress pics. Part of the reason I asked for them was to assure myself that no one pressed dough into a mold to make their item, but mostly to see how people put things together.

The dough I made was sticky at first but after 10 days or so, it lost most of that. The more I worked with my hands, the softer and somewhat stickier it got. I agree completely with Serene on resting it; it firms up and sets a bit so slicing is much easier and cleaner. It's also essential before trying to reduce something because then the stiffness of the dough is more consistent throughout and I thought I got much less blending of the colors.

No question that this is very labor intensive but for that occasional special soap, it's awfully cool.

Deadline for entries is at midnight CST.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 26, 2018)

If I've figured out the time difference right, I will miss the deadline to add a cut picture of my soap by about an hour and a half, as I wont be home to cut it any earlier than that.

Ah well


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 26, 2018)

Everyone's work is beautiful.

I admire Vicky Frost. She is indeed very talented.  But EVERYTHING comes with practice.  When you have had your hand at making the playdough soap many times, it becomes easier, and the artwork prosper.  Is the same for any other craft or skill


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 26, 2018)

No wonder my odd little creature is a bit confused ... I looked up the wrong timezone for the deadline. 

(Ps. I posted to where I was up to, leave it out if it doesn't meet the rules)


----------



## Primrose (Feb 26, 2018)

Haha oh dear I saw you post and thought I'd got the timezone thing wrong so posted mine!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 26, 2018)

Primrose said:


> Haha oh dear I saw you post and thought I'd got the timezone thing wrong so posted mine!



Nah, I just picked one that seemed in the middle of all the timezones when I was doing my schedule ... and I could only bring it forward a little bit. It's nice to see your cut pictures


----------



## Primrose (Feb 26, 2018)

Omg sorry newbie. Two confused Aussies here!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 26, 2018)

This one is a high stearic recipe and is easy to polish.

I hand formed it and tapped it all over to get most of the shine, and then finished the polish with a fingertip and dry cotton cloth.

Not sure what people are going to make of a pile of bones in the soap dish


----------



## Primrose (Feb 26, 2018)

SaltedFig your confused little creature reminds me of one of those hairless cats, I think its adorable!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you Primrose





Primrose said:


> SaltedFig your confused little creature reminds me of one of those hairless cats, I think its adorable!



I enjoyed this challenge immensely, and seeing everyone's entries ... so good.

Thanks newbie!

Edited to add: Quacktastic!
(Primrose, please tell me that's the right reference ... it's so apt )


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2018)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/B8M8WN2

Survey link!!! Passwords sent.


----------



## dxw (Feb 26, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Not sure what people are going to make of a pile of bones in the soap dish





Primrose said:


> SaltedFig your confused little creature reminds me of one of those hairless cats, I think its adorable!



Yeah, he piqued my interest too. Sort of post-apocalyptic catrat creature. Cute yet troubling all wrapped in one.

The pile of bones idea is also a good one. Our youngest son would love a raptor-claw bar of soap I reckon. Now I have to study raptor fossil anatomy.

http://www.thefossilforum.com/index.php?/gallery/image/12171-velociraptor-claw-replica/


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yay! I got to vote! I couldn't vote the last 2 challenges because of phone issues, life, etc. So I'm happy that I got to vote this time. There were some AMAZING entries!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 26, 2018)

newbie said:


> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/B8M8WN2
> 
> Survey link!!! Passwords sent.



Newbie, a couple of photos aren't showing up, including scard's and jewels' entries


----------



## Primrose (Feb 26, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Thank you Primrose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sure is SaltedFig!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 26, 2018)

I voted but, wow, that was hard! Some amazing soaps this time. Thank you, newbie, for a fun challenge.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 26, 2018)

Voted, congratulations to everyone, I'm blown away by all the entries!


----------



## dxw (Feb 26, 2018)

Voted. Immersed in and overwhelmed by the general awesomeness of it all


----------



## jewels621 (Feb 26, 2018)

Voted. Thank you so much, newbie, for this challenge. You’re the hostess with the mostess.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 26, 2018)

Really-can’t everyone just win. So much hard work, and outstanding entries. newbie you challenged us big time. Thank you.


----------



## scard (Feb 26, 2018)

Very tough decision. The entries were all amazing.  Thank you newbie for all of your effort, that was  a lot of fun and a real challenge.


----------



## earlene (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't want to vote until the missing photos are included.  So not voting yet.

Oh, but at least the names and a check box are there, so I was able to vote after all.

Really tough choice.  Everyone did such amazing work!


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2018)

I am finding the problem linking photos to the survey seriously annoying. Trying to add scard's.


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2018)

Honest to Pete.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 26, 2018)

I just went back to the thread and double checked the photos


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2018)

I was hoping people did that but still, I would like the photos in the survey. I have no idea why some don't link.


----------



## dxw (Feb 27, 2018)

I wonder if it's an issue with image file format. I have not looked at them all but those two ^^ are PNG files while the few I did look at on the main thread were JPGs. Perhaps the survey monkey site does not like PNGs.


----------



## earlene (Feb 27, 2018)

dxw said:


> I wonder if it's an issue with image file format. I have not looked at them all but those two ^^ are PNG files while the few I did look at on the main thread were JPGs. Perhaps the survey monkey site does not like PNGs.



They both look like JPEG files according to my browser's 'view image info' results.  So I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 27, 2018)

Voted


----------



## Roselyne (Feb 27, 2018)

Voted! All photos were there, thanks for great hosting Newbie, with all the work and headache you must have gone through.


----------



## neonstudy (Feb 27, 2018)

I really loved looking at everyone's entries, and hearing about the process. Very imaginative!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 1, 2018)

Has the winner been picked yet? I bet the voting was close. There were so many awesome entries!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 1, 2018)

I think newbie said she was leaving the voting open through tomorrow. I agree - all the entries were so good.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 1, 2018)

My CP is now ready, but sadly I have no more time.  oh well.


Jewels, actually your pepperoni, I mean poppies is one of my favorites!  I am wondering if there is a poppy scent out there!


----------



## jewels621 (Mar 1, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> My CP is now ready, but sadly I have no more time.  oh well.
> 
> 
> Jewels, actually your pepperoni, I mean poppies is one of my favorites!  I am wondering if there is a poppy scent out there!



You are too funny! And thank you! I did see a few poppy scents out there, but shipping would have taken too long. I didn’t think far enough ahead.


----------



## dxw (Mar 2, 2018)

dxw said:


> Disaster has struck. My CP base has failed dismally, partial gel only ... kinda like fine porridge.



Soap is definitely a dark art. A week later my 'failed' black CP base has matured quite nicely. It's still a little granular in texture but is firm and soaplike now. I guess it just needed some quiet time to gel. Now that I can shave the main block the insert 'bubbles' look a lot nicer.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 3, 2018)

Creature photo:












Creature



__ SaltedFig
__ Mar 3, 2018
__
brine
charcoal
clay
coffee
soap dough
soleseife




						Soap dough creature created for the February 2018 Soap Dough challenge

Soleseife soap, coloured...
					






dxw said:


> Soap is definitely a dark art. A week later my 'failed' black CP base has matured quite nicely. It's still a little granular in texture but is firm and soaplike now. I guess it just needed some quiet time to gel. Now that I can shave the main block the insert 'bubbles' look a lot nicer.



Photo's?


(Edited to add photo)


----------



## dxw (Mar 3, 2018)

Maybe tomorrow. I had an urgent order, from 14yo, to fill so just relegated froggy to a shelf out of the way. The order was for more shampoo bars, so he will clean himself with a Millenium Falcon syndet bar tonight. Hardly seems fair, slowly learning nice natural CP soaping and family keeps asking for more syndet. Oh well.

I did photograph the shampoo though ... Millenium Falcons, X-wings, and Death Stars. What more could a boy be wanting to stay clean?





Wow! Your little fellow has turned out superbly. He looks like a ring tailed possum there.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 3, 2018)

Odd, I can see dxw's pics but not Saltedfig's. I tried going to the SMF website but my phone keeps opening the app. I think I need a new phone.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 3, 2018)

Arianna, I've changed the permissions to public (they were set to members before). Please let me know if this helps (or not). 



dxw said:


> Maybe tomorrow. I had an urgent order, from 14yo, to fill so just relegated froggy to a shelf out of the way. The order was for more shampoo bars, so he will clean himself with a Millenium Falcon syndet bar tonight. Hardly seems fair, slowly learning nice natural CP soaping and family keeps asking for more syndet. Oh well.
> 
> I did photograph the shampoo though ... Millenium Falcons, X-wings, and Death Stars. What more could a boy be wanting to stay clean?
> 
> ...



Thank you!

That's awesome that they are coming back for more ... give it time and you might shift them a bit your way (to the soapy side)


----------



## newbie (Mar 3, 2018)

The ballots have been cast! It was a strong field with everyone getting votes. Placing are:

*First*: *Roselyne
Second*: *Scard
Third*: Serene

Congratulations to all!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 3, 2018)

Huge congratulations to the winners. Your entries were so deserving in a challenge where so many people really put together beautiful and creative work. 

Thanks newbie. It was a great challenge.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 3, 2018)

Congratulations Roselyn, scard and Serene. Fantastic work. 

Congratulations to all those who entered - your soaps are amazing.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 3, 2018)

This was one of the most fun challenges I've been in, thanks newbie 

Congratulations to Roselyne, Scard and Serene. Well deserved wins for beautiful pieces of work!

(The creativity in all the entries was amazing. Congratulations everyone )


----------



## scard (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks everybody, that was a lot of fun. Congrats to Roselyn and Serene. All the entries were great and thanks for hosting the challenge newbie. I look forward to the next one. I learned* so *much. I've got two more batches of dough in baggies waiting for me. I think their texture is better than my first attempt, but I won't be sure until I get my hands into them. I'm glad you liked my soap. I'll go play now!
(I was challenged before I even entered)


----------



## earlene (Mar 3, 2018)

Roselyne, scard & Serene, congratulations on your well deserved accolades.  Such gorgeous soaps! 
Newbie this was a wonderful challenge.  Thank you!  And thank you to all who joined in to share your experience and/or learning process.


----------



## Serene (Mar 3, 2018)

Congrats to all.  You guys are all winners in my book.   SaltedFig, that little guy looks so adorable!!!!


----------



## dxw (Mar 4, 2018)

Congratulations Roselyn, scard and Serene. Awesome soaps. TY newbie, for making it happen. I will keep my eyes open for further challenges. I think they're going to be a good, and fun, way to lean.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 4, 2018)

Congratulations everyone!  I can't wait to see what the next challenge brings!


----------



## neonstudy (Mar 5, 2018)

I really loved seeing everyone's work! Thanks for organizing this challenge!


----------



## Roselyne (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you all so much and congrats to Scard and Serene! All the entries were beautiful and inspired.
Thank you Newbie for a great challenge


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Mar 7, 2018)

Great entries all, well done winners

Fantastic work from all, this looked like a fun challenge too, looking forward to what comes next, perhaps in april.


----------

